# B2 Visa implications



## Lukey85 (Sep 2, 2009)

Morning Everyone!

Your help is requested!

I am planning to travel to America in Jan, i met an American girl who was in this country last summer and she is currently back in USA studying to graduate in May. Now i have always wanted to see a bit of America(disney world when i was 13 doesn't really tick the boxes anymore!) and i also of course would love to see her and support her with her studies until May. i also have a number of friends and family in America that i would like to visit not to mention the fact that She wants to show me her country especially as she is moving to England to continue her studies once graduated. We've sat down and worked out i need 4 and a half months to be comfortable to do all this. Obviously this is outside the terms of the VWP so i would require a B2 Visa.

Now, the tricky part. Eligibility. I am 24 and don't own or lease a property, i live with my parents and have been paying them rent for years. My employment would probably end as soon as i mention i am leaving the country for 4+ months, however i am confident i could secure a job offer for when i get back. I also have a number of friends and family in this country, not to mention a season ticket for the team i support!!

My girlfriend will be coming over after her studies and we will be setting up life in England. I am concerned that my situation won't qualify me for a B2, and should i be rejected it will hamper my chances of securing a VWP. 

Any help, tips and advice on this situation would be much appreciated. I am determined to do this, it's something that i want to do and i honestly feel i'm at the age whereby the little responsibility i have enables me to do the travelling thing, although i fear that may work against me!

Thanks again

Luke


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

You have more chance of winning American Idol than getting a B-1/2


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Lukey85 said:


> My girlfriend will be coming over after her studies and we will be setting up life in England. I am concerned that my situation won't qualify me for a B2, and should i be rejected it will hamper my chances of securing a VWP.


Your concern is very real. Plan the shortened trip @ < 90 days.


----------

